# 2005 Outback 23Rs, St. Aug, Fl $11, 250.00



## Tennants (Jan 12, 2009)

2005 Keystone Outback Travel Trailer, 25ft, $11,250.00, ST. Augustine FL. Call Carl 904-591-5044 or Pam 904-669-3874.

2005 Keystone Outback 23RS trailer, with 5 ft rear slide. Two queen beds one in front, and one on rear slide, plus sofa and dinette make into beds, also there is a bunk bed above the front queen bed. Could sleep nine. Step tub with shower and sun roof, plus outside shower, outside drop-down 2 burner stove and wash area. Two 30 pd Gas Tanks. Inside, 3-burner stove, oven and microwave, two door frig/freezer. New Flat Screen TV, with DVD player, FM Stereo with built in speakers, Central Heat & "Carrier" AC with remote. All Three Vent covers replaced with one extra. Smoke detector and carbon monoxide detector, with invertor. Original matching bed spreads, New Egyptian Cotton Sheets, 2 new additional comforters and 2 new mattress pads. Both mattresses in great condition. Brand New Sealy 4 inch memery foam mattress topper. New Tires, have only 2000 miles on them. Extra Spare Tire on back. Electric brakes, and load leveler hitch with sway bars (big value at approx $700.00). Large awning in good condition. Camper Cover. Extremely comfortable and easy to pull. Lots of storage inside and out. Two owners. First owner did use the camper to go to Disney and NC. however, they kept the trailer very clean. Second Owner (Us), only used four times since purchase in 2008. Never Smoked in, no pets inside ever. In like new condition, with exception of "Outback" stickers pealing. No leeks in roof or any part of trailer. 
The underbelly is completely enclosed. We camped in this trailer at 0 degrees and snowing in January in NC. The trailer stayed nice and warm. We also camped in July using the AC, and it worked perfectly.

In addition several other extras come with the camper, lights for the awning, heat trace for the water line, Brand new water pump, shark vacuum, vent pillows for winter camping, butcher block stove topper (as seen in photo).


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lots of good luck with your sale!
Why are you getting rid of it?


----------



## Tennants (Jan 12, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Lots of good luck with your sale!
> Why are you getting rid of it?


We have property in NC, we need the $$ to put in our well and septic tank. Wells in NC are much more than a Well in Florida. Great Outback. We have really enjoyed it.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

For the record, I LOVE NC and my dream is to retire there and have a farm....just a dream for now! Beautiful state!


----------



## Tennants (Jan 12, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> For the record, I LOVE NC and my dream is to retire there and have a farm....just a dream for now! Beautiful state!


----------



## Tennants (Jan 12, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> For the record, I LOVE NC and my dream is to retire there and have a farm....just a dream for now! Beautiful state!


We are IN LOVE WITH NC also, we thought we could just camp on our property, before building. But, now we have decided we need to put more effort into the actual site, which is 3000ft elevation. We are hopeing to move there in 5 years. We did have a great camp ground, called LAZY J off of 64 by Rosman in NC. The campground is by a river, very rustic (makes you kind of leary at first), not crowded, and the people that own it are just wonderful. There are ponys, chickens outside your door (some people dont like that, but since I dont have chickens, I love them), and a couple of cats. It you get down that way, its only $25.00 a night, and it is like camping in the woods, but not. Hope you make your dream there, I am definiately working on my dream.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We really loved that floor plan. The 23 rs was our first tt and it is a great layout for its size


----------

